# Marcie kidded-FINALLY! PICS ADDED!!



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Well..she finally did it. Marcie, our ND doe (Capricopia's Marcia Mellow) kidded today (day 148-I think)...it was a difficult birth-the first kid was presenting with her back coming down the birth canal. With some help from Stacey Roop-we got them out-thinking we had lost one. The vet came to check her out afterward and we think all is well tonight...we have triplets, two :kidred: and a :kidblue: -they are precious, and hopefully will thrive...they are a little weak legged tonight (except the weak on which we brought inside for a short time)...I will post pics soon-it was a crazy day!

Pics below:
Hawks View Farm Bit-O-Honey (our temporary house guest)
Hawks View Farm Almond Roca (we will retain)
Bieber (buckling who will be wethered and already has a home)


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

I should also mention-good friends-kids-n-peeps helped save the day too-it was a little hairy-but we got it done!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

you guys did an awesome job :thumb: :hug:

congrats again


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

Congratulations!!! So glad that you had guidance to help mama! Glad all is well :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

Good for you I am glad everything turned out well for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

That is super...great job...a big congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

Can't wait to see pic's! Glad all went well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

Sounds like it all worked out! Congrats! Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

Sounds like you had quite the event! Congrats on your three new babies. :clap:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

Hooray! Glad everything went okay. I know you were nervous about it. How about some pics???


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

Congratulations!!! :leap:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Marcie kidded-FINALLY!*

Thanks guys-I really really want to get pics out here-and will do so-but we have brought our little girl back in as a bottle baby. She is doing VERY well today. We got some Selenium in her and FINALLY she has gotten her sucking reflex back-she just doesn't know what to do with her mama. She is a sweetie and we LOVe her-hopefully we can reintroduce her to her brother and sister and let her live out there with them in the next few days and just take her food to her. We'll see how that goes-this is our first bottle baby experience, so it is a trial and error type thing. Any advice is always welcome on that front...right now we are milking mama and supplementing with some cow milk from a neighboring dairy farm IF necessary...unpasteurized of course.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I FINALLY did it-got some pics up...it has been a crazy week!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are just toooooo cute!!! love them... so glad all seems to be getting better and better..


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are so pretty congrats. I got baby fever cant wait till I get some.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awwwwww!!! They are sooo cute! And that pic of Honey with your dog....ADORABLE!!! Congrats!


----------

